# V8 Thread



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm possibly gonna be in the market for another truck. Thinking of leaving the diesel world and going back to a V8. I'm not wanting a 3.5 eco boost, nor a 5.0 or 5.3. I'm looking for the 6.0 or 6.2 V8. These things are tough to find at a reasonable deal. How do you like yours? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Had a 2007 6.0 that went 240k miles with no issues. Then sold truck.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Have had 5.7 hemi and 6.2 most recently ... will be looking for a 6.4 hemi next time round ... both the Ford and Dodge v8's have been good motors and I've been pleased ...
.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the replys


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

If I were to buy a truck today; I would get the GM 1500 6.2. My son drives my 94 silverado 305 w/275K and my 05 duramax has 260K. Yes, I am partial to GM but take pride in your trucks and change those fluids. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

TXanalogkd said:


> If I were to buy a truck today; I would get the GM 1500 6.2. My son drives my 94 silverado 305 w/275K and my 05 duramax has 260K. Yes, I am partial to GM but take pride in your trucks and change those fluids. Good luck with your decision.


I hear ya there. I'm looking for sure. Thing is, finding a 6.2 in one that is not a Denali. I'm on the prowl for one for sure. Ive looked at them all and now added the tundra and dodge to the mix. I believe for is out on this one.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

If you want to stick with gm why not go diesel route. Sounds like you want something for the Long haul, at least you'll get the Allison with it instead of the 8L90

My 07 has been perfect mechanically once I removed all of the egr and exhaust ****. Inside of the truck sucks. Typical Chevy garbage but I'm not cadillacing around in it daily. Just for boats and trailers. Amsoil heavy duty marine with ea25 filter. 110 bucks dealer price and change once a year. 

As far as fuel mileage goes that really isn't a factor because only use a truck when I need the truck. 





Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

hurricane matt said:


> If you want to stick with gm why not go diesel route. Sounds like you want something for the Long haul, at least you'll get the Allison with it instead of the 8L90
> 
> My 07 has been perfect mechanically once I removed all of the egr and exhaust ****. Inside of the truck sucks. Typical Chevy garbage but I'm not cadillacing around in it daily. Just for boats and trailers. Amsoil heavy duty marine with ea25 filter. 110 bucks dealer price and change once a year.
> 
> ...


Thing is, do I need a diesel anymore or want a diesel... The need vs a wan, I tow a boat(flats boat) and a small trailer at times. so the money on diesel vs gas is where im looking at now.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Got yah. Have a truck 250k+ pulls trailer daily. , Ford same transmission. All of the transmissions on my Chevy gassers liked to go out at 85k. This is the 90-2000 era so not the same transmission. Im just gun-shy of these new autos. The a1000 has been bullet proof is why I mentioned diesel if sticking with Chevy family. Can get decent used for 16-20k cash. Payed 17 something cash for mine probably 8 years ago but there is nothing fancy about it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I hear ya there. I'm looking for sure. Thing is, finding a 6.2 in one that is not a Denali. I'm on the prowl for one for sure. Ive looked at them all and now added the tundra and dodge to the mix. I believe for is out on this one.


Because you added Tundra to the mix, I would test drive the GM and Tundra. Unfortunately, Toyota will not bargain on their prices, but they have great vehicles. Also, they are thirsty but all trucks are thirsty over 2K RPMs. Have you considered the Tacoma? A few months ago, I purchased my wife a 4Runner with plans to keep for myself. Sorry to add to the confusion, but I would narrow down between GM and Toyota.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Taco is out of the question for sure. 
New Tundra is a bit better than the old tundras were. Ive driven a few and just tossing up the gasser idea. Cost vs Cost is what im looking at. The new 6.4 hemi 2500 is nice. I do not like the 5.3 that gm offers, to me it is a pig when comparing to others in its class


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

There are Chevy RSTs out there with the 6.2, just got to have a dealer hunt one down. My 2020 5.3 does fine doing what I do, pulling a bay boat and Ranger around, but you apparently want more. The 6.2 with the 10 speed is a kick butt combo for sure.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Just traded in a 2015 Tundra 4.6(No longer make)with 198,000 miles. Put brakes on it at 180,000 miles and plugs at 120,000 miles. Oil change every 10,000 plus a couple air filters. That's IT!!!!
Have a 2020 Tundra now and have been driving it like a baby on the daily 110 mile commute and getting around 20MPG with the 5.7 primarily on BW8 and I-10(flat ground). Plan on getting 4.5 years out of this one at the rate of 42,000 miles per year. Toyota does not over price their vehicles like the big 3 so they do not have much room to negotiate pricing. Getting $4000 off MSRP is about the Norm.


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

Ford has the new 7.3 gasser


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> Just traded in a 2015 Tundra 4.6(No longer make)with 198,000 miles. Put brakes on it at 180,000 miles and plugs at 120,000 miles. Oil change every 10,000 plus a couple air filters. That's IT!!!!
> Have a 2020 Tundra now and have been driving it like a baby on the daily 110 mile commute and getting around 20MPG with the 5.7 primarily on BW8 and I-10(flat ground). Plan on getting 4.5 years out of this one at the rate of 42,000 miles per year. Toyota does not over price their vehicles like the big 3 so they do not have much room to negotiate pricing. Getting $4000 off MSRP is about the Norm.


thanks for the feedback. this is what I'm looking for. I'm at a toss up a the moment as my truck is still in the shop and ive been researching 3 trucks. ive heard the new tundra 5.7 has decent mpg and ive driven one that was a haus when you mashed the gas. only downfall was the bed size in the tundra. my flats boat is light and looking at upgrading to a jh next year so..... I know the tundra will tow it just fine. decisions,......


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

68rustbucket said:


> Ford has the new 7.3 gasser


drove it and it was nice for sure. Wasn't highly impressed.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Tundra double cab is my preference with a 6.5 foot bed. Crew cab has a 5.5 footer


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> Tundra double cab is my preference with a 6.5 foot bed. Crew cab has a 5.5 footer


What sucks there is losing cab space


----------



## Starplex007 (Jun 28, 2016)

I was doing be some research on this very issue. Gas mileage and towing power the Ram 5.7 hemi with Etorque and Ford 3.5 Ecoboost offer the best towing pkg and mpg. Like you I don't really want a turbo. 
Ram 5.7 Etorque 395hp 410T 12.7k towing
Ford 3.5 EcoBst. 375hp 470T 12.7k towing
GMC 6.2 420hp 460T 9.6k towing
GMC 5.3 355hp 383T 9.6k towing
Toyota 5.7 381hp 401T 8.8k towing

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Starplex007 said:


> I was doing be some research on this very issue. Gas mileage and towing power the Ram 5.7 hemi with Etorque and Ford 3.5 Ecoboost offer the best towing pkg and mpg. Like you I don't really want a turbo.
> Ram 5.7 Etorque 395hp 410T 12.7k towing
> Ford 3.5 EcoBst. 375hp 470T 12.7k towing
> GMC 6.2 420hp 460T 9.6k towing
> ...


All I can say about some of those inflated towing stats is good luck putting 12.7k behind any 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I had an eco and would not put 8k behind that thing. Realistic numbers for me was a 4500# wakeboard boat and I felt it.
For me now as stated, flats boat and that's about it anymore. Not sure I want back to a 1/2 ton but I guess that's a want vs need. Im going to look at the new ram with etourqe.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Starplex007 said:


> I was doing be some research on this very issue. Gas mileage and towing power the Ram 5.7 hemi with Etorque and Ford 3.5 Ecoboost offer the best towing pkg and mpg. Like you I don't really want a turbo.
> Ram 5.7 Etorque 395hp 410T 12.7k towing
> Ford 3.5 EcoBst. 375hp 470T 12.7k towing
> GMC 6.2 420hp 460T 9.6k towing
> ...


out of this line up, 
Ram and Tundra- ive driven the tundra, not towed tho.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a Ford Super Duty with the 6.2. It is strong and pulls fine. I have a JHPerformance B225 and it pulls it fine. I have pulled a 32 foot TT at about 11000 pounds and it did gear back on hills but all in all it pulled good. 13MPH down the road and 9.5 MPH pulling.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Iâ€™ve got a 2011 Chevy with the 6.2L (trust me I know what you are talking about trying to find one and it not being a Denali) and do occasional towing. Iâ€™ve done minor performance upgrades but after the lift and tires probably puts me back near stock performance.
The only complaint I have is the trucks normally come with 3.42 gear ratios with 3.73 options out there if you can find one. Itâ€™s been several year since I shopped but I believe the z71 package gets you 3.42 while the max towing package (rpo code NHT?) give you the 3.73
Iâ€™m not out here dragging 12k around and like mentioned would not do that with a 1/2 ton. For the occasional boat haul, utility trailer with a ranger or pallet of grass and on rare occasion a dump trailer full of demo it does the truck just fine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

well i ended up with the 2019 RAM 2500 with the 6.4
Larime 4x4 package


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Starplex007 (Jun 28, 2016)

C.Hern5972 said:


> View attachment 4487865


Looks Awesome!!! Let us Know your fuel numbers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Starplex007 said:


> Looks Awesome!!! Let us Know your fuel numbers.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


right now with 400 miles on it. 
city 13.5
hwy 15/17 all depending on how I drive.


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

C.Hern5972 said:


> drove it and it was nice for sure. Wasn't highly impressed.


That motor is not purposed to be fast or sporty. It's a simple design thats built solely for longevity.


----------

